# Motivation Temperaments: Task-oriented, Respect-oriented, Money-oriented



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

There are people who appear to be mainly Task-oriented, Respect-oriented, or Money-oriented.

Task-oriented people focus on servicing others by completing a task. They tend to be fairly introspective and quiet, silently completing their work or busying with their interests.

Respect-oriented people focus on giving and providing respect to others. They tend to be fairly cheerful and easy-going.

Money-oriented people focus on rapid expansion and searching for the "greener pastures". They tend to be fairly talkative, and laid-back.

Sensors appear to have all three about equally, without any one temperament predominating.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

It appears that people can have one primary and one secondary, hence there are:

Task-oriented primary Respect-oriented secondary like to be respected for their work
Task-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like their work to be widely used
Respect-oriented primary Task-oriented secondary like to contribute in a meaningful way
Respect-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like to be acknowledged by their skills
Money-oriented primary Task-oriented secondary like their work to be valuable to the recipient
Money-oriented primary Respect-oriented secondary like to transmit ideas or thoughts and be applauded for it

Motivation Temperament also shows up in Frequency Temperament to identify specific groups of people. For Draco beings in the Frequency Temperament, Ni-Dom Draco beings appear to be Money-oriented primary, while Ne-Dom Draco beings are Task-oriented primary. Bird people Ne-Dom and Ni-Dom are both Respect-oriented primary.









MBTI+ Frequency Temperament (Types of People)...


Additional update: I took back the “work” from the inspiration and joy based, so they don’t have to turn off their family love eyes while I’m in clairvis mode. I also have turned love eyes on for all the frequency temperament beings in clairvis mode. It appears that this has made me more loyal...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Task-oriented people are naturally interested in what society needs or what needs to be done, can be taken care of or cared for.

Respect-oriented people are naturally interested in what can be done to grow or improve the self, in terms of developing intellectually, emotionally and spiritually.

Money-oriented people are naturally interested in how people treat each other.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Money-oriented people are naturally interested in how people treat each other
Money-oriented people are naturally inclined to have a routine

Task-oriented people are naturally interested in what society needs and what needs to be cared for, completed or done
Task-oriented people are naturally inclined to have responsibility (taking responsibility, and not blaming others for one's problems)

Respect-oriented people are naturally interested in what can be done to grow or improve the self, intellectually, emotionally and spiritually
Respect-oriented people are naturally inclined to be good to the poor (being good and kind to everyone, including the poor)


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Motivation Temperament example using helmets from Power Rangers as examples:


















motivation temperament helmets — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Sparky said:


> It appears that people can have one primary and one secondary, hence there are:
> 
> Task-oriented primary Respect-oriented secondary like to be respected for their work
> Task-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like their work to be widely used
> ...


It depends. I have to and want to provide for my family, but I have to help them and want to help them by respecting them and I want to and have to help them with tasks, these are all important.
For other people it can be different. Usually Respect first then Task, depending very much on the situation.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Color patterns examples for Motivation Temperament:

















motivation temperament color patterns — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I think Money-oriented might also be termed Token-oriented, because the red packets they desire is actually like a momento (keepsake or souvenir) of being somewhere, or having done something meaningful.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

It appears that Token-oriented (previously called Money-oriented) Naga Reptilians can be given red packets in the mind, after being presented with an Emotional Repression Release download

For Task-oriented Naga Reptilians, who helps with certain life direction choices in terms of providing greatest service or help, one can say thank you in whatever language fits the telepathic state at the time. For example, arigato (Japanese) might be easier to say than thank you or xie-xie (Chinese) at times telepathically (or in the mind).

Maitre beings, who are usually respect-oriented, are presented with delicious food in the mind. They help with delivering energetic messages, insights and energetic tweakings 









MBTI+ Frequency Temperament (Types of People)...


Additional update: I took back the “work” from the inspiration and joy based, so they don’t have to turn off their family love eyes while I’m in clairvis mode. I also have turned love eyes on for all the frequency temperament beings in clairvis mode. It appears that this has made me more loyal...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparky said:


> It appears that people can have one primary and one secondary, hence there are:
> 
> Task-oriented primary Respect-oriented secondary like to be respected for their work
> Task-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like their work to be widely used
> ...


Hmmmmm.

This is difficult to narrow down.

For example I uh, I would like to be say, a great artist or author and be influential and respected in some regard. Don't know why, just have a yearning to be recognised, and for something good or great.

But I also want to help people, and I need some money to live at least.

🤷


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> This is difficult to narrow down.
> 
> ...


Hi, you might be Respect-primary Money-secondary: 

Respect-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like to be *acknowledged by their skills *


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sparky said:


> Hi, you might be Respect-primary Money-secondary:
> 
> Respect-oriented primary Money-oriented secondary like to be *acknowledged by their skills *


Oh...duh. lol.

Thanks!!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Respect-oriented people have "be strong" as their goal

Money-oriented people have "be kind" as their goal

Task-oriented people have "be beneficial" as their goal

Motivation temperament does not appear to be particularly defined in Draco, Sensors, and Human-Reptilians, as well as Gifting and Service Love Language people of the Frequency Temperament.









MBTI+ Frequency Temperament (Types of People)...


Additional update: I took back the “work” from the inspiration and joy based, so they don’t have to turn off their family love eyes while I’m in clairvis mode. I also have turned love eyes on for all the frequency temperament beings in clairvis mode. It appears that this has made me more loyal...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------

